# Muscletech contacts?



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

I was buying EAS whey protein @ Sam's club. Now Sam's sell Muscletech 
I bought a bag and the "stay fresh closure" they so proudly display on the bag doesn't seal the bag. So I want to contact the company and let them know. 

I have been to their website and have not been able to find ANY contact Numbers or email address for Customer Service. 

What's up with that?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2011)

*Complete Protein Rx*

*Whey Protein Isolate*


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

Muscletech is owend by Iovate

the 24-hour toll-free customer service hotline at 1-877-443-3998

Call and get a voice mail


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 3, 2011)

There are much better options out there than muscletech.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> There are much better options out there than muscletech.



^this.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

I used get EAS @ Sam's club, they switched to this stuff.

I walked in to Sams and went to grab my stuff and my stuff wasn't there and they had this new stuff, so I grabbed this stuff, about the same price as my old stuff, but not the same as my old stuff.  now I have 5 pounds of this stuff and a broken stay fresh zipper. 

EAS and This Muscletech are about 33.00 for 5# bags. 

WTF I could alway go TO GNC Just kidding!

BTW what makes your stuff better that this stuff?   inquiring minds want to know.  

Isagenenics will sell you there "New Zeeland organic, daily masterbated, happy cow,  ionic filtrated, micro particulated   pryamid markleted " stuff for about  19.00 a pound.  

EAS 6.60 per pound
IM whey isolate about 14.00 per pound.
Gold standard 9.20 per pound



So what is the difference in Whey powders that makes one better than another? 

Serioulsly I would like to know.


----------



## squigader (Oct 3, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I used get EAS @ Sam's club, they switched to this stuff.
> 
> I walked in to Sams and went to grab my stuff and my stuff wasn't there and they had this new stuff, so I grabbed this stuff, about the same price as my old stuff, but not the same as my old stuff.  now I have 5 pounds of this stuff and a broken stay fresh zipper.
> 
> ...



Isolate is as pure as you can get for protein - filtered and processed for almost no fats and carbs. Pure is the word here, they are at least 90% protein by weight.
EAS at 6.60 is mostly concentrates. Gold standard is a mix of concentrates and isolates. Concentrates could be anything between 30-90% protein by weight, and aren't absorbed as easily as isolates. Seeing as the IM stuff is isolate, that would probably be the best, followed by Gold Standard, then EAS.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

*Source**Protein (g)**Biological Value (BV)*Chicken breast 2.8 oz (79 g)2679Tuna 3.0 oz (85 g)2483Egg (1 whole)6100Milk (1%, 1 cup)891Lean beef 2.5 oz (72 g) 2280Lentils (1 cup) 1650Red Kidney Beans (1 cup)1550Bread (1 slice) 25 g254Rice (1 cup)459Pasta (1 cup) 454Oatmeal (1 cup) 1355Whey Isolate --159Whey Concentrate --104​
​


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

*There's not much difference in the quality of wheys currently, and the only difference that really matters is if the protein is processed using high heat, which denatures the protein and decreases the protein value. *
When we first started this project, it was because we didn't feel confident that we were getting the best possible product - at whatever the price - and we didn't know how to find out which brand _was_ the best. We figured if we made our own, for our use in the gym at the juice bar and for sale via dd.com, we'd know for sure.​We later came to discover (from a protein research scientist whom we hired to review our formula choices) that with the modern processing, *most whey concentrate is about the same in terms of quality*,


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

*Whey Concentrate vs Whey Isolate: Which is Better?*

September 3, 2009 By DrClay 1 Comment 
There seems to be a lot of confusion regarding the difference between *whey protein isolate vs whey protein concentrate*… and for good reason.


Supplement manufacturers that sell whey protein isolate will try to convince you that it’s worth spending the extra money on a whey isolate. But when you consider that whey protein isolate is typically double the cost of whey protein concentrate, is isolate really worth the extra money? 
The truth is… at certain times and for certain people, whey protein isolate _is_ worth the extra money, while at other times (or for other people) whey protein concentrate is perfectly fine.
To find out the details regarding when you should choose whey isolate over whey concentrate, watch the latest Whey Protein episode of the Dr Clay Show.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Complete Protein Rx*
> 
> *Whey Protein Isolate*



This


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

FWIW I ended up taking the Muscletech Back to Sams last night because of the broken Zipper top. 

My main goal with the whey protein is used for extra protein after workouts, 
My fitness goals it to lose fat. 

I am using casein and whey along another blend. Also turkey and some egg whites 

The Whey I take in daily only accounts for about 35 grams pf my daily 225 grams of protein. 
So I cannot see paying top dollar for a Isolate versus a concentrate / isolate blend.

I am not trying to start anythign just really trying to learn WTF about Whey proteins / marketing / value. etc

There are so  many things to consider when buying, serviing size versus actural protein per serving.  servings per bag / pound 
quality, hot / cold procesed.  USA  sources foreign sources.  sweetners.   carbs, BCAA's Amino profiles and of cousre cost


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> There are much better options out there than muscletech.


 
EAS 100% Whey Protein, 5 Lbs.


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 4, 2011)

what other/better options are there in this category, 5lb for $30? I get my protein from sam's as well.  I can't really afford to pay 70 bucks for 5 lb of protein every 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

Update, I finally got a call back from Muscletech and they are sending me another 5 pound bag.   plus I got my refund last night.  

cannot beat free!


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 4, 2011)

dam thats awesome


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Oct 4, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Update, I finally got a call back from Muscletech and they are sending me another 5 pound bag.   plus I got my refund last night.
> 
> cannot beat free!



Hell yeah!

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> dam thats awesome


 


Bigbully100678 said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

FWIW Muscletech does not have a Custoerm Service department, but rely on social media Facebook and Twitter to get information back to them. 

If I want to complain about something I want to talk to someone. Just old fashioned, or just OLD, dammit! I sure don't want to "tweet" a complaint. I can just see that conversation. 

I "tweeted" this company and they send me a free 5 pound bag" 
Sounds impressive! NOT


----------

